# Favourite in the Glycine collection?



## Denke27

So, which part of the collection is your favourite and why? 

For me I think that the Incursore line up is my favourite. A bunch of different styles and movements, unique design, reasonable pricing and good quality makes it IMO.

How about you guys? May I guess that the Airman range will be the most popular...? 



Have a nice weekend!

Regards,

/edw


----------



## jcoat007

*Lagunare all the way!!!!*


----------



## tylerad1

i love the incursores. The SAP model is absolutely awesome. Lagunare is a solid watch, but the incursore gets NOTICED...


----------



## genphideaux

The D24, SST 06, Special, Special II........it has to be the Airman.


----------



## Denke27

Maybe I should change my vote from the Incursore to the Airman, or the Lagunare.... :-s

Awesome watches! b-)

/edw


----------



## whifferdill

Like the Incursor line, but it has to be the Airman models for me - truly unique watches, back in the 50's and in the present day too.


----------



## por44

Airman and Lagunare models dance to their own beat - this is good.


----------



## Uwe W.

I'd like to know if the percentages in this poll reflect Glycine's sales numbers for their various line. 

I personally love them all and have an Airman and an Incursore, but picked the KMU because that's the watch du jour for me. Large clean dial, comfortable to wear and pays hommage to their own history, not someone else's. Besides, I love rooting for the underdog and I figured no one else would pick it.


----------



## sooner76

Gotta go with the Lagunare (at least until I own an Airman).


----------



## 1watchaholic

It has got to be the Incursore! :-!


----------



## mayostard

I also think the incursore is a very nice line. The styling is very classic. The case and crown shape is "just right." In fact, I just picked up my first Glycine off of ebay this week and am waiting on delivery (I got a california dial incursore).

A couple of questions. 

What is the significance of the SAP designation on Incursores?

The piece I have has a solid steel caseback. I would like a display back, is it likely my movement is decorated the same way the pieces that ship from the factory with display backs are decorated? This isn't really super important to me, as an undecorated movement is just as interesting to watch IMO.


----------



## link2derek

I am really liking the Lagunare Cert. Chrono 3000 LE:

_*D*_


----------



## kubr1ck

Lagunare.


----------



## Mikeman

gotta love it!
nice pics.


----------



## KWIATEK

I don't have one, but I look at them quite often... I chose the Airman. It is my favorite 24 hour dial. :-!


----------



## K2LINOS

kubr1ck said:


> Lagunare.


how big is your wirst????


----------



## Greg H.

I'm kind of partial right now.... :-!


----------



## JohnT

The Airman still gets my vote even though I am still waiting for a 40mm to 42mm version with a bezel lock!!

Second choice would be the old-style Lagunare, I quite like the latest version with the orange lume.


----------



## whifferdill

JohnT said:


> The Airman still gets my vote even though I am still waiting for a 40mm to 42mm version with a bezel lock!!


I'm with you there John.......maybe we'll see one yet.


----------



## daco

got this last week so i had to vote for it....

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## RRM1020

Incursore for me. I have 3 different ones!

I had never heard of Glycine until I joined WUS site. I got an Incursore via a trade and loved it so much I just got two more. Great watches and I will get another one from a different line or the lime green incursore.


----------



## mayostard

RRM1020 said:


> lime green incursore.


link?


----------



## RRM1020

mayostard said:


> link?


 Look at the top banner here on the Glycine forum. Its a Combat, black dial lime green with same strap. I was on Glycsite but couldnt find the lime green.
Interesting look.


----------



## Montijo

I'm new to the forum and to Glycine in general, but I got a new Combat and I just love it.

Here is a photo










Cheers


----------



## Pioupiou

I v' got only one : the Lagunare, I received it a few days ago. But it was a good choice....!


----------



## poison

jcoat007 said:


> *Lagunare all the way!!!!*


One of those for daily wear, and a Eugene for dress. Finito!


----------



## hogs263

Got to say, this is my first Glycine (1950's Airman) and I have been impressed.


----------



## Harleyrob

incursore chrono day-date for me.. :-!


----------



## thesmoth

They all look like plain dollar store garbage. Why is it that people get a huge boner for a watch if it has a good name and movement, even if it looks like a generic POS (like most 'good' watches). I'll take a decent fashion watch that looks nice over one of these ANY day.


----------



## jcoat007

thesmoth said:


> They all look like plain dollar store garbage. Why is it that people get a huge boner for a watch if it has a good name and movement, even if it looks like a generic POS (like most 'good' watches). I'll take a decent fashion watch that looks nice over one of these ANY day.


You must have just read the book, "How to Win Friends and Influence People". Your fifth post on this forum and you are well on your way to becoming a positive and and influencial member of this community. Welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## Denke27

That one (Incursore Chrono) is absolutely über cool! :-!

Cheers,

/edw


----------



## gr8adv

thesmoth said:


> They all look like plain dollar store garbage... I'll take a decent fashion watch that looks nice over one of these ANY day.


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=354839

Now I am confused...


----------



## jcoat007

gr8adv said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=354839
> 
> Now I am confused...


I saw that too, but instead of being confused, I thought it made everything perfectly clear.


----------



## miles_louis

Now I like them all more.


----------



## Cfdfire

This is the only one i liked when i first started looking at Glycine.Now there are quite a few i like,tc


----------



## igorRIJEKA

_Eugène Meylan...looks like vintage but it's new (reminds me on Longines Spirit) 
_


----------



## marcadrian

Airman 1.


----------



## Robohobo

My favorite, so far.


----------



## gr8adv

Robohobo said:


> My favorite, so far.


Now that is nice looking! The tacky, oops tachy, dial on a watch has always left me cold, decoration for 99.9% of us and, for me, really just serves to clutter the dial. BUT, But, but, this is beautiful, and one I would like to own and wear. I may have to keep my eyes out. Very nice.


----------



## CmdrBond

I voted for the Airman range, have owned a couple in the past, but currently without a Glycine in my collection.

But, that is going to be solved in a couple of weeks - have placed an order for a Base 22 GMT - black face on a bracelet, and of course will be posted numerous photos when I get it.

However, here is one I used to own and hopefully when the current owner finds something nicer, will own it again -


----------



## swissmade78

I have 4 Glycines and this is my Favorite, on a shark skin strap


----------



## djh1201

My new eye-candy:


----------



## mikeeoinnj

Lagunare is definitely next on the Glycine shopping list...


----------



## Dave Marskell

*It was cheap, it's the only one I have, so I'll say this one...*


----------



## roseskunk

*Re: It was cheap, it's the only one I have, so I'll say this one...*



Dave Marskell said:


>


Exactly like mine. At first I didn't care for it much as I couldn't find a decent strap for it. But just yesterday I put it on a Maratec elite strap and it fits great! I also bought an orange Nato for it. Fun! :-!


----------



## siv

It's quite interesting to see that a while ago, the Airman range was the clear winner by a long way. Now the Lagunare seems to be catching up!

After having 4 Airman watches, I've settled on this as a keeper:


----------



## heresiarh

Siv, beautiful piece. I have my eye on an Airman too .. plus the movement they use in this series is EXCELLENT.



siv said:


> It's quite interesting to see that a while ago, the Airman range was the clear winner by a long way. Now the Lagunare seems to be catching up!
> 
> After having 4 Airman watches, I've settled on this as a keeper:


----------



## jarnould

*Re: It was cheap, it's the only one I have, so I'll say this one...*



roseskunk said:


> Exactly like mine. At first I didn't care for it much as I couldn't find a decent strap for it. But just yesterday I put it on a Maratec elite strap and it fits great! I also bought an orange Nato for it. Fun! :-!


Also I have the same ... one of my Glycine Favorite :-! with Airman original 24h 1960


----------



## claydd

what's the exact name of your watch? I love the orange minute hand but don't see it often.

Thanks!


----------



## Dutch62

This, the Lagunare Chrono 3000 LE, is what I had in my hand yesterday and made a pre reservation. I had several dive watches in my favorite watch shop in Barcelona, but this one definitively for me was the choice.

I own the regular Lagunare too. The dial is sober, elegant and very "clean".

Great watch,

Dutch 62


----------



## diaboliq

I love my lagunare :-!


----------



## watchboy

LAGUNARE 1000 COSC, can't believe I sold it!


----------



## Jedadiah

Having had a few Glycine watches and flipped all but one i will acknowledge they are fine pieces. I have had to vote for my one remaning example though as i love it to pieces.............Eugene Meylan. In my collection of dive watches, this is the one i wear when i want something different yet classy.


----------



## watchboy

Jedadiah said:


> Having had a few Glycine watches and flipped all but one i will acknowledge they are fine pieces. I have had to vote for my one remaning example though as i love it to pieces.............Eugene Meylan. In my collection of dive watches, this is the one i wear when i want something different yet classy.


Yes they are beautiful! I owned 2 Eugene Meylan before. |>


----------



## PDXS

Thanks for all the watch shots! I will have to say that those with the "lagunare" watches make a compelling argument. I love the inner rotating bezels, several of the faces are just right. A solid looker all around.

When it comes time to voting for a favorite, however I must say that I tip my hat to the KMU 48 LE O'6.

(Full Disclosure: It is the only Glycine I own.)

But this is why:
















And Lastly:


----------



## Panama

Let's get another KMU 48 here !


----------



## JohnT

Base 22 Purist without a doubt, although I agree that Glycine are doing some good things with the Incursore.


----------



## DM71

*The one i wear today...


















*


----------



## jarnould

The one I 'm wearing since I received it b-)
my Base 22 GA on Mesh bracelet...




























cool piece


----------



## epezikpajoow

Lagunare, without a doubt!


----------



## Dennis-V

Well first post on the Glycine forum (on the entire forum to be exactly). My favourite Glycine is off course my own Airman 9.


----------



## watchboy

Dennis-V said:


> Well first post on the Glycine forum (on the entire forum to be exactly). My favourite Glycine is off course my own Airman 9.


Hi nice watch! I always like the Airman 9. But I have to ask again, as I had forgotten, is there a normal second hand on the Airman 9? :think:


----------



## Dennis-V

watchboy said:


> Hi nice watch! I always like the Airman 9. But I have to ask again, as I had forgotten, is there a normal second hand on the Airman 9? :think:


Thanks watchboy! No, unfortunately the Airrman 9 doesn't have a normal second counter


----------



## xiero

I wear a Combat 07, but I voted Airman. Intriguing movement, appealing aesthetics. I need one.


----------



## ffeelliixx

Incursore chrono day date.


----------

